# Intel Q6600 Motherboard



## SCIPIO-AEMILIANUS (14. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin recht billig an ein Intel Q6600 Prozessor rangekommen.
Jetzt würd ich gerne ein paar Tipps und empfehlungen haben.
Ich wüsste gern, welches Motherboard mit diesem Prozessor und einer ATI HD 2900XT verträgt. Ich würde aber auch nicht mehr als 120€ für das Motherboard ausgeben wollen.


----------

